# PROScreen-Professional Screen Making Workshop February 22-23 Decatur, IN



## GKitson (Nov 8, 2009)

PROScreen workshop at Mind's Eye Graphics Feb 22-23, 2013. Learn how to be a better screenprinter! See ya there. 

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e4HOR4vYt0[/MEDIA]

Mind's Eye Graphics Inc. in partnership with SAATI companies is proud to announce a Professional Screenmaking Workshop at our Decatur IN location February 22-23, 2013. 

This $99/person 2 day hands-on workshop will utilize the facilities of Mind's Eye Graphics, Inc at 1019 Commerce Drive, Decatur, IN 46733. All aspects of the Screenmaking loop will be addressed starting with frame & mesh selection, rapid mesh tensioning, mesh prep, emulsion choice & coating techniques, exposure calculation & optimization concluding with reclaim options & screen chemistry choices in a textile printing environment.
Special attention will be paid to using & understanding screen testing and calibration equipment including, but not limited to, Mesh Tension Meters, Moisture Meters, Emulsion Thickness Gages and Exposure Calculators.

Instruction will be provided by Greg Kitson and the Mind's Eye Graphics staff along with Keith Perkins & Greg Jensen of SAATI companies. These instructors will bring well over 150 years of professional screen making experience in all types of textile facilities large and small.

The $99/person workshop fee includes 3 meals with snacks & beverages. Each participant will leave the session with samples of at least 2 different SAATI emulsions & various reclaim chemistry products as well as being entered in a drawing for various door prizes provided by industry vendors.

For more information please e-mail Greg Kitson at [email protected] for full agenda, travel and housing information. Class is limited to 30 participants to insure hands on training.


----------

